# digihitch.com hacked



## Matt Derrick (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't know if anyone noticed, but digihitch.com got hacked a while back, and as of a few days ago have been offline completely. I've been trying to contact the owners of the website to see if I can help or if they're just throwing in the towel. Does anyone know of a way to get a hold of them? The only email I've found is [email protected], so if anyone else knows another way, please let me know.

if nothing else it might be good to take over their database and import some of the useful information here if they'll allow it (assuming of course that they're giving up).


----------



## East (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah I recall this from awhile ago. My first thought was why digihitch? As a target there's little political statement to be made of bringing them down. Pretty lame regardless. Hopefully someone can provide a useful Email to get in contact. I'll miss that site, hell I already do.


----------



## lry (Jun 4, 2014)

They've been down for so long it seems. I think the user windandrain or the like had tried to get up with them a few times to no avail.


----------



## Odin (Jun 4, 2014)

http://hitchwiki.org/en/Digihitch
 

*Digihitch *
From Hitchwiki
Jump to: navigation, search
*Digihitch* is a website and forum started in 2000 by User:Salman. As of March 2013, the site has about 70.000 posts and over 20,000 registered users. New posts are created each day, and there is a strong core of active members.

As of December 2013 it looks like Hitching.it might take over the spirit of Digihitch?

http://www.hitching.it/


----------



## Odin (Jun 4, 2014)

oh .... and furthermore found this.

http://hitchwiki.org/en/Hitchwiki:Preserving_and_reviving_digihitch

This is only the first paragraph... it has links to a "guaka"

*Digihitch *
From Hitchwiki

For those who were not aware, the founder of Digihitch passed away a couple of months ago. digihitch.com looks unmaintained. guaka had been in touch with Salman in 2008 to integrate hitchwiki and digihitch and got some kind of access to the server, which today proved enough to fetch a database dump and get access to all files. Please do contact guaka if you have more experience with digihitch administration (especially with PHP Nuke).


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 5, 2014)

oh, that's cool. hitching.it looks like their using the same forum software we are. that's pretty cool, im going to spend some time checking out that site. it looks pretty good.


----------



## janktoaster (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeah apparently some radicals hacked it because it was a threat or something, not entirely sure


----------



## Sip (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeah, as digihitch was my first home and inspired and taught me how to travel, I was sad to see it go. There is no point in trying to get in touch with the owners as they want nothing to do with the site, which was their fathers project, and which they on occasion have actively worked against since his death. Hitchingit.com was our life raft in a storm, but it too was rocked by scandal after the guy who started it refused to pay the web developer and chaos ensued. Then one of our members secured Hitching.it and used the old site data to start the new domain. It is pretty much dead (I am staff there, but don't have access to user email) as no one knows about the move.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 5, 2014)

East said:


> My first thought was why digihitch? As a target there's little political statement to be made of bringing them down. Pretty lame regardless..





janktoaster said:


> Yeah apparently some radicals hacked it because it was a threat or something, not entirely sure



actually, the hacking has nothing to do with digihitch at all. you can basically think of it as a 'drive by hacking', in which a hacker scans the internet for easy to exploit vulnerabilities, then defaces as many sites as possible. it's a largely automated process, and the hacker doesn't give two shits about what website they're defacing, just getting their name out there.



Sip said:


> Yeah, as digihitch was my first home and inspired and taught me how to travel, I was sad to see it go. There is no point in trying to get in touch with the owners as they want nothing to do with the site, which was their fathers project, and which they on occasion have actively worked against since his death. Hitchingit.com was our life raft in a storm, but it too was rocked by scandal after the guy who started it refused to pay the web developer and chaos ensued. Then one of our members secured Hitching.it and used the old site data to start the new domain. It is pretty much dead (I am staff there, but don't have access to user email) as no one knows about the move.



do you know anyone that might still have a copy of the digihitch database? theroetically i could import it into our forums, although it would take me a while to sort out the useful info from the crap... although it could lead to a vastly expanded hitchhiking section.


----------



## Sip (Jun 7, 2014)

Unfortunately I don't. Nor do I know a way to get in touch with anyone. You have a member, here, WindandRain, he was also from Digihitch and probably has a way to get in touch with people. In the meantime, if you tell me what kind of additional tutorials or Q and A you'd like for the hitching section, I'm happy to write them. Give back and all.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 11, 2014)

Just to let everyone know, I've gotten a copy of the digihitch database from the hitchwiki.org people. I haven't had time to look at it yet, so i have no idea what's in it. i'll take a look at it later and see what comes up.


----------



## daveycrockett (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah i thought that guy died...thought we had a discussion about this a few years back..


----------



## NinjaMonkey (Jul 9, 2015)

Any new news? I've been off the boat for a few months and hitching.it seems to be down now. Is it temporary?

I've been a big supporter of the idea to put the a copy of the forum and the stories up somewhere for the sake of mankind. So much wisdom in those threads.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 9, 2015)

I managed to get a copy of the digithich database, I just haven't had time to import it into our forum yet, since it's going to be a process taking several hours, and will require the StP website to be offline during that time. it *is* on my to do list though, and when it's done, it will be a sub-forum of the hitchhiking section here on StP.


----------



## Dmac (Jul 9, 2015)

@Matt Derrick That will be a great addition to the site. And it gives me something to grumble about, till it happens.


----------



## NinjaMonkey (Jul 9, 2015)

Please do grumble away man! I won't have the motivation.

Can't wait to see it. There are several threads I've been wanting to look over again. been able to retrieve a few from some weird auto-archiving websites but there's a lot I failed to find.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Jul 9, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> I managed to get a copy of the digithich database, I just haven't had time to import it into our forum yet, since it's going to be a process taking several hours, and will require the StP website to be offline during that time. it *is* on my to do list though, and when it's done, it will be a sub-forum of the hitchhiking section here on StP.



Aw dude yes! I don't know what the process of sifting thru the data will be like, but if you need folks to help, I'd be down to put some time into it. I don't know anything about website building or anything but I know good info from spam.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 9, 2015)

i might take you up on that. i'll make an announcement when i get it done, but that's going to be a few months from now. I'm up to my eyeballs in StP related projects right now that I'm trying to clear off my plate before the StP jamboree goes down.


----------



## Sip (Jul 9, 2015)

Seriously, Digihitch was my god. I too will help, if you need it. Seriously... No talk, no bullshit, only truth. I'd love to see the old girl resurrected, in part.


----------



## NinjaMonkey (Jul 13, 2015)

Amen.


----------



## NinjaMonkey (Dec 2, 2018)

What's happening people? Still no luck resuscitating the old beast?

Sounded like there was plenty enthusiasm..


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 2, 2018)

NinjaMonkey said:


> What's happening people? Still no luck resuscitating the old beast?
> 
> Sounded like there was plenty enthusiasm..



turns out the backup database we thought we had didn't have any forum data in it


----------



## NinjaMonkey (Dec 3, 2018)

Ah man. 

Where did it come from? Was it the same database that HitchWiki had?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 3, 2018)

this was years ago at this point, so i don't really recall.


----------

